# internet connection



## jpvanheist (May 29, 2012)

hi, i am new on this forum and my name is JP (Jean-Pierre)
We have a small apartment in La Mange, and i use a usb stick from vodafone and i am screwed each time we spend time in Spain. One gets a 1 month aces for €40 and it expires after 14 days. when topping €'s it cost each time 2.5€ to connect at a very low download speed. 
We will move to campo verde near Pilar de Horodada, and i would like a permanent good internet connection, as cheap as possible; any sugestions?
here in Belgium i have highspeed cable connection with unlimited aces for less than 50€


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Someone on here near where you are will give you a good answer, but I have heard of this issue with Vodafone and I think most people steer clear of them. Others report an excellent service so I think it depends on contract and where you are etc.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If your new house has a telephone line already installed you should have no problem getting a good deal from Telefonica/Movistar for a decent internet connection. There is a lot of competition and prices are falling all the time. Just don't let them talk you into "extras" like digital television.

Internet ADSL de Movistar | Particulares | Movistar

If you don't yet have a telephone line, there are cheaper and better pre-paid USB services than Vodafone. The supermarket chain Carrefour has one of the best value offers. 

Tarifa diaria - Internet Móvil Prepago - Carrefour Móvil - Carrefour España


----------



## jpvanheist (May 29, 2012)

thanks, the carrefour deal looks good.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

If you don't have a phone line in your new place you could try TV Horadada, they do a tv, phone & Internet package. The phone & Internet would be via wifi. We use a similar company in santiago de la Ribera and most of the time the Internet is very useable.


----------



## Lydnem (Jun 3, 2012)

Europa and Teleitec are good but this is on the costa blanca north. Not sure if they offer a service where you are.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lydnem said:


> Europa and Teleitec are good but this is on the costa blanca north. Not sure if they offer a service where you are.


unfortunately neither have a particularly good reputation atm - how long ago did you use them?


----------



## Lydnem (Jun 3, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> unfortunately neither have a particularly good reputation atm - how long ago did you use them?


It was 2-3 years ago. My parents have just moved to telitec and are very impressed.............so far anyway


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lydnem said:


> It was 2-3 years ago. My parents have just moved to telitec and are very impressed.............so far anyway


I think a lot depends upon exactly where you live - by which I mean it can even make a difference street to street - and which service you are using


----------



## Gaz_uk1 (Jun 11, 2012)

was in Almeria last week and was very impressed with the speed of the internet. Worked fine from there..

Gary


----------

